# Controversial opinions and/or "secrets"(Gaming edition)



## OS (Apr 8, 2013)

Made a manga one might as well do one for games

Opinions you feel are controversial and you feel need to be said( there will be debate, don't be a pussy)

Secrets are something like fetishes( i guess that's the best way to say it) or habits you can't stop.

I'll start.

- I thought Bio: Infinite was slightly above average and TR was better
- Jak>Ratchet and Clank
- I don't dislike COD and rather i enjoy it.

Secrets

Thinking of SW:Battlefront gives me a boner 

Megaman Zero>Megaman


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2013)

So this is for video game trolling. Gotchya. I'll play.

DmC: Devil May Cry was fundamentally better in every aspect than every previous DMC game combined.

Mega Man Legends 3 was cancelled for a good reason - because Mega Man Legends is trash.

Kojima is the Christopher Nolan of video games - severely overrated in every form.

Bring on the negs (inb4 this gets locked for being the dumbest fucking flamebait thread ever made).


----------



## Furious George (Apr 8, 2013)

I like how this already got 1-star.  

I'll try to come up with something soon.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 8, 2013)

Did I see trolling?? 

Well, it is a controversial fact that I may, indeed, have a large penis; since no pics have been put up, y'all will have to keep guessing at that shit.

All I can say is that my girlfriend is satisfied.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts is light.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh OS 

I think the Disgaea lacks in gameplay and can get quite boring, even if it has interesting characters...

Battlefield 3 and Bad Company 2 >>>>>> COD and its modern installments 

Tactics Ogre is better than FFT


----------



## Magic (Apr 8, 2013)

I am Megaman incarnate.


----------



## The World (Apr 8, 2013)

I see the first 2 posts are terrible, and are as awful as a hobo's ass.

1 star


----------



## Doom85 (Apr 8, 2013)

-after watching Matt and Pat (Two Best Friends) play some of System Shock 2, I don't give a shit about it and will stick with Bioshock games
-FF XIII was pretty good. XIII-2, not so much. XIII-3 looks like horse shit (okay, that last part isn't controversial )
-I was never interested in the Metal Gear series until I saw people play Rising
-Silent Hill 3 is slightly better than 2
-Heavy Rain sucks big time
-if the next "Arkham" game is a prequel set during the Silver Age, I'll be cool with it. The Arkham games weren't good because they were dark, they were good because they had a solid story and gameplay. This shouldn't even be controversial, but we have lots of people going, "ZOMG, something being dark makes it automatically awesome!" 
-RE 1-3 were never that scary anyway, so RE 4 being more action-oriented is fine by me
-Persona 3 and 4 are the only SMT games I've played, and I have no interest in any of the others except for the two Digital Devil Sagas


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 9, 2013)

The World said:


> I see the first 2 posts are terrible, and are as awful as a hobo's ass.
> 
> 1 star



I see mine wasn't included.

Win.


----------



## Mael (Apr 9, 2013)

-I still can't think of any Metal Gear game I actually 100% liked.
-I once for shits and giggles rented Def Jam: Icon.
-I think The Last of Us is going to be overrated.
-I was never really a big fan of any Tomb Raider.
-Spec Ops: The Line >>>>>>>>>> any modern military shooter to date.
-The soundtrack to Quake legitimately freaks me out.

Herp.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2013)

The excuse that the gameplay was atrociously boring, glitch-filled, and riddled with macho-man-meat on purpose making _Spec Ops: The Line_ a great game is a cop-out of either developer laziness or publisher meddling and everyone's too pussy to admit it.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 9, 2013)

Def Jam fight for NY was fun. 

Bitches with big titties.


----------



## Mael (Apr 9, 2013)

Krory said:


> The excuse that the gameplay was atrociously boring, glitch-filled, and riddled with macho-man-meat on purpose making _Spec Ops: The Line_ a great game is a cop-out of either developer laziness or publisher meddling and everyone's too pussy to admit it.



Whatever, bro.  Narrative and thematics trump it so really...dun giv fuggs.  Nobody's looking for the fucking gameplay anyway except twats and those that do miss the point entirely.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 9, 2013)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 9, 2013)

Because the manga thread went great, OP. And this one managed to outshit it in the first 5 posts.


----------



## OS (Apr 9, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Because the manga thread went great, OP. And this one managed to outshit it in the first 5 posts.


----------



## Slice (Apr 9, 2013)

Mael said:


> -The soundtrack to Quake legitimately freaks me out.



I love that soundtrack.

Some of the creepiest songs Trent Reznor ever made.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 9, 2013)

-I enjoyed RE6.
-I actually like FFXIII.
-I think that the Japanese gaming industry is fine as it is. Some things could be changed for the better, but overall I think it is doing MUCH better than the Western gaming industry.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 9, 2013)

-legend of Zelda is one of the most overrated video games franchise of all time. Open a dictionary and look for the word overrated,chances are you are gonna find a picture of ocarina of time next to it.

-finally fantasy vii is overrated as well,actually all turn based Japanese JRPG's are shit. 


-from my expirence with DOTA 2 beta,DOTA 2>>>>>league of legends. 

-call of duty is a milked game indeed but its not a bad game,and people are not forced to buy every new iteration of the game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 9, 2013)

lol OS                          .


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 9, 2013)

Holy shit, it's 'controversial opinions,' not terrible ones.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 9, 2013)

Nintendo still makes the best first party titles!


----------



## Death Certificate (Apr 9, 2013)

Next gen consoles will be more disappointing than current gen


----------



## Zaru (Apr 9, 2013)

Major game journalism sites are getting infiltrated by screeching feminists and minority white knights.


----------



## Mael (Apr 9, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Major game journalism sites are getting infiltrated by screeching feminists and minority white knights.



Agree with the first part, disagree with the second.

Accomplishments and lulz of a character no matter how silent or old can also still be worth some praise amongst contemporaries.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 9, 2013)

RE6 is the best RE.
DmC is the best Bayonetta.
FarCry 2 is the best Call of duty.
Halo 4 is the best Call of duty. 
Gear of war Judgement is the best Call of duty. 
Tomb Raider is the best Call of duty.
Bioshock Infinite is the best EA.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 9, 2013)

I thought there was already a thread like this.


----------

